# Magnat Monitor 250 oder Quantum 603



## Spieler22 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja, wie der Titel schon sagt geht es um die beiden Lautsprecher. Es trug sich zu das ich mich im lokalen Elektromarkt einmal in der Lautsprecher Abteilung umsah. 
Dort standen die Magnat Monitor für 39€ und die Quantum für 49€ "extrem" reduziert rum. Nun meine Frage, ich habe vor 2 Lautsprecher als "Frontergenzung" an mein CEMPE zu stöpseln. Welcher der beiden Lautsprecher wäre dafür besser? (Wirkungsgrad, Ohm ect. worauf muss ich achten?)
Klingt der Quantum so viel besser das er Original ca. 120€ mehr kostet als der Monitor? Die 10€ hätte ich dann auch noch so isses nicht^^.
Vllt hat ja irgendwer Erfahrung damit. Ich bedanke mich für die Antworten

MfG Spieler22


----------



## The_Freak (21. Oktober 2010)

Definitiv die Quantums und 49€ ist ein hammer preis pro stück!!!
Sofort hingehen und holen wäre mein Rat, die dürften nicht mehr lange da stehen.
Fraglich ist nur ob du die Quantums auf dauer an dem CEMPE subwoofer betreiben willst, der bringt längst nicht genug Leistung auf um die Quantums (und insgesamt richtige Kompakte) zu füttern, also bitte keine Pegelorgien betreiben und nie richtig aufdrehen! Habe im hinterkopf das das nur eine Übergangslösung sein kann bis du einen richtigen Verstärker (Reciever hast).


----------



## p00nage (21. Oktober 2010)

wenn sie schon rum gestanden waren hast du dir auch ma angehört ?


----------



## Spieler22 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ging leider nicht :/
Da war nichts angeschlossen -_-
Hab mal gegoogelt offensichtlich war die Beschriftung da auch falsch, weil Monitor 250 gibt es garnicht. Nur die Monitor 200 die es von den Leistungsdaten auch sein dürften. Der Wirkungsgrad ist leider nirgendwo zu finden


----------



## The_Freak (21. Oktober 2010)

Nene es gibt schon die Monitor 250'er, wenn ich richtig informiert bin ist das der vor-vorgänger von den Monitor 200'ern  Diese dürften sich trotzdem sehr ähnlich sein.
Die Quantum spielt in einer anderen Liga als die Monitor Supreme's, normalerweise zahlste 100€ für eine Quantum 603'er und schau mal bei AFireInside (user hier) vorbei, der hatte die Monitor Supreme 200'er und ist dann zur Quantum gewechselt, er hat hier einen sehr ausfürhlichen Testbericht/erfahrungsbericht geschrieben


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist doch mal ein Thema für mich 

Also Monitor 250 = Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 = Nachfolger der Monitor 220

ist ein bissl kompliziert bei Magnats Billig-Serie ^^

Ich hatte anfangs die Monitor 220 an meiner Anlage, bin dann auf Quantum 603er umgestiegen. Einen ausführlichen Test dazu findest du in meiner Sig (die SuFu hätte dir den Thread sicher auch gezeigt und deine Fragen damit schon lange beantwortet  Gib der SuFu eine Chance!)
EDIT: In meinem Thread zur Q603 findest du auch einen  Link zu meinem Test der Monitor 220

49€/Stück für die Quantum603 sind ein absoluter Hammerpreis, ich hab das doppelte gezahlt, und selbst das war bei mir schon ein Schnäppchen. Ursprünglich haben die Quantum 603 mal 400€/Paar gekostet. Also greif unbedingt schnellstens zur Quantum 603!

Den Verstärker vom Teufel CEMPE kannst du aber vergessen. Als Notlösung geht es zwar erstmal wenn du nicht laut machst, aber das volle Klangpotential der Q603er kannst du damit nicht rausholen (auch der Monitor 220/250/200 nicht).
Du solltest dich also so bald wie möglich nach einem Stereo-Verstärker umschauen an den du dann die Lautsprecher anschließt.


----------



## Spieler22 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab die SuFu benutzt :$
Na dann weiß ich ja, wo ich jetzt hingehe


----------



## Spieler22 (22. Oktober 2010)

Hab die Quantums jetzt am CEMPE und die sind sogar lauter als die Teufel Satelitten bei "gleicher" Lautstärke. Scheint recht gut zu funktionieren 

Ich überleg ob ich mir zu dem Schnäppchenpreis noch 2 hole, das CEMPE verscheuere und dann 4 Quantums an nem Verstärker betreibe. Dazu den Teufelsub M 6200 SW und alles ist toll?
Auf Surround leg ich eigentlich keinen Wert, sprich die Hinteren sollten blos ein Stereoupmix sein.
Was meint ihr ?


----------



## The_Freak (22. Oktober 2010)

Das die einen besseren Wirkungsgrad haben als die winz-satelliten war klar hehe 
Na wie willste denn die 4 Quantums aufstellen?!? Als eine Front? Oder zwei Fronts und zwei Rears?
Ich würde entweder bei 2 bleiben oder ein surroundsystem wieder aufbauen, quadrophonie mit stereoupmix ist nicht das wahre.


----------



## Spieler22 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich dachte an Quadrophonie. Mit dem Teufelsub sollten sie aber harmonieren oder?


----------



## The_Freak (22. Oktober 2010)

Nein sollten sie nicht, ich würde sagen, dass der Teufel sub qualitativ zu schlecht ist und den Bass eher negativ verschlechtert, er wird zwar tiefer und stärker spielen aber auch sehr viel unpräziser und "schwammriger", ich glaube nicht, dass er an die Qualität der Magnats rankommt. 
Auch würde ich keine 4 Magnats holen, sondern eher einen vernünftigen Subwoofer, da biste aber sehr schnell mit über 200€ dabei, wenns ein "guter" (passender) sein soll. 
Ich empfehle dir ein Stereo Setup aufzubauen mit vernünftigem Verstärker und eventuell den Subwoofer nachzukaufen, auf Surround kannst du verzichten?
Willst du denn eine gleichmäßige Beschallung des Raumes ermöglichen oder hat das spezielle Gründe, dass du 4 stück willst? ODer nur weils grad ein super Angebot ist^^


----------



## Spieler22 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ein 600€ Sub ist also schlecht, blos weil Teufel drauf steht ja? Irgendwie schiebt ihr hier alle n krassen Hass gegen den Verein ^^
Welche passt denn deiner Meinung nach besser 

Die anderen 2 LS will ich haben weil ich 1. gerne mal mit lautem Pegel höre und 2. weils nen super Angebot ist ja ^^

MfG Spieler22


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ahja der Cempe Subwoofer soll 600€ wert sein ? Oder hast du einfach nur eine null zuviel getippt  ?

Achja 2 Lautsprecher Paare machen keinen höheren Pegel


----------



## TAZ (22. Oktober 2010)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> *Ich überleg ob ich mir zu dem Schnäppchenpreis noch 2 hole, das CEMPE verscheuere und dann 4 Quantums an nem Verstärker betreibe. Dazu den Teufelsub M 6200 SW und alles ist toll?*



Lesen lohnt sich.


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ups entschuldigt, bin bisl krank ( shit grippe ) da hab ich das glatt überlesen. 

Also da würd ich doch auf den TeufelSub verzichten genauso wie auf die 4 Quantums und gescheite Standboxen kaufen, haste mehr spass mit. Und Tiefgang können Standboxen genauso produzieren wie nen Subwoofer.


----------



## The_Freak (22. Oktober 2010)

Also DER Teufel sub kostet bei weitem keine 600€.
Es ist so, mit der Verstärker Einheit und den Satelliten kostet das ganze System 150€ neu.
Sind wir mal großzügig und lassen den Gewinn von Teufel aussen vor, gehen wahrscheinlich 50€ auf die Satelliten. Bleiben noch 100€ für den Subwoofer, wobei die Verstärker-Einheit mit Fernbedienung und Schnick-Schnack locker nochmal mit 30-50€ zu Buche schlägt (grobe Schätzung, vllt weiß einer hier ja richtige Zahlen), bleiben noch ca. 60-70€ für den Subwoofer. Zieht man Gehäusekosten ab bleibt nicht mehr viel für den Tieftöner übrig. Und ohne jetzt was gegen Teufel sagen zu wollen, aber ein 50€ Tieftöner wird technisch nicht sehr gut sein 
Ich hab es selber schon gehört also mach dir keinen Kopf drum das ich hier nur mit Zahlen rumwerfe, aber es ist kein Musik subwoofer den man den Magnats zu Seite stellen sollte!

Teufel selbst baut ihre Systeme eher Richtung Heimkino, tiefer starker Bass der keine sehr gute Präzision erfordert wie er für Musik wichtig wäre, bei Filmen ist das auch besser wenn der Subwoofer so "klingt", das fördert das mittendrin Gefühl wenn eine Explosion einem eine Magenmassage verpasst. Würde ich mir ein Heimkino aufbauen wollen und Teufel hätte ein gutes preiswertes System im Angebot, wäre es sicherlich einen Blick Wert. Aber für 600€ gibt es auch andere Subwoofer als Teufel, und die sind in unter 50m2 Räumen (meistens) ausreichend dimensioniert spielen aber den Teufel subwoofer bei Musik an die Wand. 

Wenn du mit hohen Pegeln hören willst wären zwei weitere Magnats eher uninterresant, der Verstärker hat viel mehr zu tun und als erstes steigt dir der Bass bei den Magnats aus, wenn du dir die Lautsprecher nicht schon durch Clipping zerschossen hast. 
Zu empfehlende Subwoofer gibts viele, wenns die gleiche Serie sein soll vielleicht den Magnat Quantum 630, den gibts manchmal rel. günstig oder vielleicht einen von Heco, ein gebrauchter Metas 25A sollte auch relativ günstig zu bekommen sein.
Wenn du richtige Disco-Pegel willst kommst du aber kaum um größere herum, da kannst du dich dann bei Klipsch Subwoofern oder nach einem Canton AS 125 (eventuell auch den AS 105.2 SC, der ist relativ günstig, um die 270€) oder einem Heco Celan 30A umschauen, da erspürst du auch neue Dimensionen 


MfG


Edit:
oder wie Dfence es sagt, investier sonst in vernünftige Standlautsprecher.
Hö danke Taz, hab glatt überlesen das er sich den M6200 SW holen will.
Dann nehm ich die Sache mit dem Teufel sub oben natürlich zurück 
Es gibt trotzdem andere Firmen, umschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## Spieler22 (22. Oktober 2010)

Genau ich hab ja blos den sub und 2 Quantums schon! Die verkauf ich jetzt, genauso wie mein restliches Inventar um Platz zu schaffen für paar ordentliche Standboxxen 
Wiederum gilt lesen lohnt sich -.-


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Oktober 2010)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Hab die Quantums jetzt am CEMPE und die sind sogar lauter als die Teufel Satelitten bei "gleicher" Lautstärke. Scheint recht gut zu funktionieren
> 
> Ich überleg ob ich mir zu dem Schnäppchenpreis noch 2 hole, das CEMPE verscheuere und dann 4 Quantums an nem Verstärker betreibe. Dazu den Teufelsub M 6200 SW und alles ist toll?
> Auf Surround leg ich eigentlich keinen Wert, sprich die Hinteren sollten blos ein Stereoupmix sein.
> Was meint ihr ?



Du hast nicht geschrieben das du den M6200SW schon hast, es ging die ganze zeit um CEMPE, dann drück dich vieleicht mal bisl deutlicher aus.


----------



## Spieler22 (22. Oktober 2010)

Entschuldige falls das nicht rüber kam, trotzdem habt ihr den Namen des Subs sowieso beide überlesen 
Das lesen lohnt sich galt auch nicht dir sondern The Freak


----------

